# D-day beaches & surrounding areas tips please!



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

Setting off this Friday with my wife & two teenage boys to visit the D-day beaches & surrounding memorials & places of interest.

I have found quite a bit of info from the search facility but wondered what were the real must see's / do's whilst there?

We have 7 days allocated for this trip and would like to cram as much in as possible maybe incorporating visits to the most picturesque parts of Brittany if anyone could point us in the right direction there too please?

Any pointers to the best Aire's / campsite & or wild camping spots to stay at whilst in both areas would be greatly received too!


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

As everyone will probably tell you - dont miss the Pegasus bridge and museum, and the little cafe. There is a campsite nearby just along the waterway - easy walk to the bridge and surrounding areas - I am sure someone has a link to the place and will be along shortly . Marie


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you just drive the coast road you will see many many places, But Arromanche and the Mulberry harbor is an absolute must see along with the American cemetery.

Enjoy it and be prepared to be Humbled.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

And don't forget the cemetaries at Bayeux - there are various ones, but personally I've always found the American cemetary to be most moving. An hour in one of the cemetaries certainly puts life's little annoyances (the price of fuel; that guy who cut you up; the delay on the ferry or tunnel; etc) into perspective.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

We will be following you shortly afterwards (3rd May) so if there are any must sees please let us know.

We were originally going to camp near Pegasus Bridge (see here) http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=7155 but have now decided to go a bit further (Port En Bessin) which looks like an interesting port and has a golf course next to the campsite - here http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=7081

We are intending to visit the beaches and the cemetries (probably the American cemetry), the Bayeux tapestry, Dinan which friends have said is a must see. Mont St Michele and of course we are taking our motorhome (named Herman) to Hermanville :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milly


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This site...........................

http://www.atlantikwall.org.uk/

can give you all the sites to see along the Normandy coastline.

Ray.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Also do not forget to visit St Mere Elise, It is where the American Paratrooper John Steele landed on the church steeple and there is a memorial to him there in the form of an efigy complete with parachute on the Steeple, A beautiful little town/village.

There are many aires all the way across the beeches and you will not find a shortage of places to stay. 

Many Museums as well.

and also many campsites.

Don't forget the Bayeaux tapestry either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are only 20 miles from St. Mere Eglise on the D15 if your passing and need a 'stopover'.

Ray.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is a pity you only have 7 days, There are many places to see, another Must see (But you may not have time) Is Oradour sur glane where the Germans wiped out the village population, The village remains exactly the same today as it was on 10th June 1944 when the atrocity occurred, along with cars and all personal belongings that would not burn.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

There is a great parking place/overnight stop at Longues-Sur-Mer; this is where there are some German Gun Emplacements, and well worth a visit. We were in the car last year but there were several motorhomes camped up, and plenty of room too..


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Normandy and Le Mans*



raynipper said:


> We are only 20 miles from St. Mere Eglise on the D15 if your passing and need a 'stopover'.
> 
> Ray.


We will be wondering around that area just prior to having our petrol head fix at Le Mans. Have I got it right that you are going as well?


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi thanks for the info guys.

But Saddletramp where is St Mere Elise?

I've looked on internet and on my map of France but can't find it.

Oradour Sur Glane sounds like a trip for another day - a bit far South. We are there for 12 days and I think it may take us all that time to do the coast of Normandy and Brittany.

Milly


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

We went last year and visited my uncles grave as said earlier very humbling and moving .It was our first trip abroad in our first year motorhoming so obviously we were not very well prepared :wink:  .So that being the case we will have to go again  ,my advice would be take all the aires France and a campsites book we did neither but we managed but it would have been much easier with these.Our water pump went while there so we now carry a spare it was a great learning curve in a lovely place.I have also done more research since our visit and found that my uncle came in on Gold beach jig sector near Ammoranches he was killed inland liberating Tilly sur Suelles.The beach there from what i have read and heard is a must i will certainly be heading back have a great time.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ste-Mere- Eglise.......Follow the N13 E 3 E46 from Valognes towards.
Carentan
As Les said,lovely little Village,also campsite 2 minutes walk.

Les "another one "


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Brilliant, thanks for all the tips. Please keep em coming.

Not going to Le-mans for us, just touring the beach areas & hopefully the nicer parts of Brittany when the tips for there come in! 

Loaded the truck up yesterday, tanks brimmed with over 400ltrs of water / full of fuel / gas tank full / 4 bikes / huge tool kit & socket set for any running repairs / clothes / 4 chairs / 2 loungers/ 2 * tables / bbq etc then headed off the local weigh bridge to make sure we are still legal, pleased to find that at 6040kg we still have 460kg to cover the weight of the family & food supplies, should just about cover it I recon!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

St Mere Eglise is near the bottom end of the Cherbourg peninsula and there is an aire in the carpark next to the church which has a replica of paratrooper John Steele hanging on it. Parking is free during the day as I remember and you pay for a night stay in a meter in the carpark with information in English. Opposite the carpark is the airborne museum, well worth a visit. Water and waste disposal is at the campsite entrance behind the large market building.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

lifestyle said:


> Ste-Mere- Eglise.......Follow the N13 E 3 E46 from Valognes towards.
> Carentan
> As Les said,lovely little Village,also campsite 2 minutes walk.
> 
> Les "another one "


Thanks now found. Is quite close to Port en Bessin so we will probably call there

Milly


----------



## edgemoor (Jan 29, 2008)

*Arromanche aire is great and stunning beach*

Arromanche aire is great and a stunning beach 
Must say one of the best trips we have had was the the Normandy beaches 
It amazing we went last year just around d day if I remember there is like a discount card you can get at the any museum 
Get one if you can will save you quite a bit and each museum sign posts the nest so really easy to get around and park and loads of aires


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

We're off on June 6th (!) to trace family members routes from Juno

previous thread useful:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102648-.html

Good site nr. Bayeux:

www.normandycampsite.com

Have a great trip


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Have a look here, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102648-.html .


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Normandy and Le Mans*



stevee4 said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > We are only 20 miles from St. Mere Eglise on the D15 if your passing and need a 'stopover'.
> ...


Yes Stevee4.
I plan on heading off to LM on or about the 5th. or 6th. If you need a stopover before or after just let me know before you arrive.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

pegasus bridge is of course a must as is the bayeux tapestry about 20km SW of bayeux there is an aire at cerisy le foret full of the most wonderful sculptures they have an annual fete de sculpture and most of them several ton's so they stay on display,
you will find that all along that coast it is quite expensive but if you visit mont st michael as you must you can park on the car park overnight but the mount is at the end of a promenade about 1/2 ml and behind the hotel at the other end 
is a campsite and an aire the site was cheap enough inc EHU,

enjoy yourself


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

As well as the English cemeteries the German cemetery at Orglandes is also worth a visit (over 2500 graves). Found it very moving seeing 'the other side' of the war. This is further inland than most "must see's", and found it by chance after deciding to visit a village called Lison which was a major railway hub during the war.
My advice would be do one or two of the known destinations but to also consider a day or two 'off the beaten track'. In doing so I also found a camper service point in a large carpark beside the river in a village of about 10 houses and two shops, sorry can't remember the name,but it shows what you can find out in the sticks.
Enjoy your trip
Ken


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This is all good advice, but bearing in mind your two teenagers, I would seriously consider staying on the municipal campsite in Bayeux (which has stuff to do) and walking from there to the excellent museum and on to the British cemetery a few hundred yards further along the bypass* - you could usefully draw the attention of the kids to the ages of the dead.

If they haven't done it yet then the tapestry is also do-able in the same day (but it may seem a bit boring by comparison) and there are fast food outlets in the town as well as 'proper' restaurants!

If you have time, try to visit the American cemetery and then watch 'saving private Ryan' on DVD (or t'other way round) and, if you can, visit the German cemetery as well - a good lesson in how the defeated fare after war, with respect but not the same triumphalism.

P&L

* The bypass was built by British sappers within a few days of D-Day because the Bayeux streets were slowing down the advance.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

photo 1 American cemetery omaha beach photo 2&3 ste-mere-eglise french aire at right of church & war museum across the road jud


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Enjoy your trip, 
We have toured this area loads of times and I will give you my thoughts on where to go

(1) Arromanche is a must,lovely aire in the middle of town but get there early as always full, great beach only 50 mts from aire, if that one is full there is another one at the top of the headland near the 360 cinema which has a fab view
(2) Bayeaux always a great visit, aire at top of the town near church, market day is Thursday and its a lovely market. Tapestry at bottom of the town and well worth a visit, very good D-Day memorial on ring road.
(3)Unlikey that the municipal campsite in Bayeaux will be open during your visit, it wasn't when we were the last Easter.
(4) St Mere Eglise is really lovely as previously posted, aire in town square car park.
(5) Ouisterham, Aire beside ferry port, always busy but seemed safe when we stayed.
(6) Cherbourg, go see Submarine museum in Cite de la mer, very good as is the aquarium.
(7) St Pierre Eglise, about 7 miles from Cherbourg , nice town and aire but noisy, beware of church bells from 7am.
Hope this helps
Raymond


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fabulous thanks very much to everyone for taking the time to reply, loads to go at there.

We are all really looking forward to the trip now.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fabulous thanks very much to everyone for taking the time to reply, loads to go at there.

We are all really looking forward to the trip now.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Normandy and Le Mans*



raynipper said:


> stevee4 said:
> 
> 
> > raynipper said:
> ...


Thanks for that It would be nice.


----------

